# Bomberman Vs. Gauntlet



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 31, 2012)

Bored. 

White Bomber will be taking on.....

1. Deidara 

2. Rest of the Narutoverse 

3. Ichigo

4. Luffy

5. Chachamaru

6. Sonic

7. Reimu Hakurei

8. Greedy (Ristar)

like a balerina (middle panel)


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2012)

Stops at 7, regardless of whether or not he actually loses to her.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2012)

>Deidara


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2012)

What's the justification behind galaxy level strength, on that note?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 31, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Stops at 7, regardless of whether or not he actually loses to her.



So how does he do against Greedy?  (i also doubt he'll lose to her. it will likely be a draw)



Darth Nihilus said:


> >Deidara



It needed to be done. 



Eldritch Sukima said:


> What's the justification behind galaxy level strength, on that note?




Fact he's physically stronger then a guy who shattered the omnicube with punches and kicks.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So how does he do against Greedy?  (i also doubt he'll lose to her. it will likely be a draw)



Can't hurt Greedy, from what I know. So stalemate.

And there's nothing he can do about Fantasy Heaven. It comes down to whether or not Reimu can BFR him.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2012)

All this is doing is hyping me up for next year's OBD Awards

So much quality


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Fact he's physically stronger then a guy who shattered the omnicube with punches and kicks.



Evidence for the Omnicube having galaxy level durability?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 31, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Can't hurt Greedy, from what I know. So stalemate.
> 
> And there's nothing he can do about Fantasy Heaven. It comes down to whether or not Reimu can BFR him.



Ah ok, makes sense.



Darth Nihilus said:


> All this is doing is hyping me up for next year's OBD Awards
> 
> So much quality



Quality fights for the Bomberman.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 31, 2012)

I remember playing one of the Bomberman games for GBC. Shit was hard.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 31, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Evidence for the Omnicube having galaxy level durability?



It was considered indestructible in the verse, and Bomberman couldn't damage it, and the fact that it's large enough to hold three galaxies on the inside of it also helps.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2012)

Fictional Character of the Year 

New award category here we come


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> It was considered indestructible in the verse and the fact that it's large enough to hold three galaxies on the inside of it also helps.



Where is it stated that it holds galaxies inside it? I thought Altair just used it to suck the energy out of planets, which doesn't require any given level of durability.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 31, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Fictional Character of the Year
> 
> New award category here we come



WOOH 

Bomberman for OBD award! 



Eldritch Sukima said:


> Where is it stated that it holds galaxies inside it? I thought Altair just used it to suck the energy out of planets, which doesn't require any given level of durability.



Look at it.



You can clearly see galaxies inside of it.

Altair couldn't use the cube to it's full potential either, Sirius could however since he was the original owner.

EDIT: Heres a closer view to the galaxies.





Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I remember playing one of the Bomberman games for GBC. Shit was hard.



Still a great series though.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> You can clearly see galaxies inside of it.



That doesn't strike me as sufficient evidence if it's never stated or even implied that real galaxies were shrunk down and stuffed in the Omnicube. 

You can see a starscape and galaxies in Utsuho's cape too, after all. Are we gonna powerscale Reimu to multi galaxy level because of that?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 31, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> That doesn't strike me as sufficient evidence if it's never stated or even implied that real galaxies were shrunk down and stuffed in the Omnicube.
> 
> You can see a starscape and galaxies in Utsuho's cape too, after all. Are we gonna powerscale Reimu to multi galaxy level because of that?



Uh no. 

Like i said the cube is bigger on the inside.

The final boss fight shows a massive dimension in space with the galaxies revolving around the battlefield.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (May 31, 2012)

Bomberman Vs OS, location jelly land. How does this go?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Uh no.
> 
> Like i said the cube is bigger on the inside.
> 
> The final boss fight shows a massive dimension in space with the galaxies revolving around the battlefield.



Except for the fact that the cube is still there and you can still see the alleged galaxies inside it despite the background changing. That's more of the cube being an incorrectly shaped disco ball than the manifestation of another dimension.

Honestly, it sounds like you're reaching here, and even if the galaxies are, in fact, real, that's not evidence for Regulus having galaxy level punches (as much as I'd love that ), only that the cube runs on TARDIS mechanics.

And OS isn't worthy of being blown up by Bomberman.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 31, 2012)

KakashiGod said:


> Bomberman Vs OS, location jelly land. How does this go?



Omniversal terrible. 

Bomberman channels CD's power and wins.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 31, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Except for the fact that the cube is still there and you can still see the alleged galaxies inside it despite the background changing. That's more of the cube being an incorrectly shaped disco ball than the manifestation of another dimension.
> 
> Honestly, it sounds like you're reaching here, and even if the galaxies are, in fact, real, that's not evidence for Regulus having galaxy level punches (as much as I'd love that ), only that the cube runs on TARDIS mechanics.



The fight is weird since the cutscene implies your inside the cube. (multigalaxies punches would be an amazing feat. ) Although, if they are inside then Regulus destroyed the cube from the outside. 



> And OS isn't worthy of being blown up by Bomberman.



Truth.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> The fight is weird since the cutscene implies your inside the cube. (multigalaxies punches would be an amazing feat. )



But you can still see the cube hovering where it was at the start of the battle, and if you look real close the galaxy pattern is still inside it:

[YOUTUBE]SGY_2Pa5RcM[/YOUTUBE]

So you can't be inside the cube, unless the cube has a smaller identical cube inside it, which means the smaller cube has an even smaller cube inside it, which means... which means...

The Omnicube is an avatar of Squall's Pants?!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 31, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> But you can still see the cube hovering where it was at the start of the battle, and if you look real close the galaxy pattern is still inside it:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SGY_2Pa5RcM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



And then that makes a Squal's Pants incarnation canon. 

Omniversal level punches.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 31, 2012)

No wonder Bomberman slaps around the Deities of his verse like they were nothing.

White Bomber is some serious shit.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 31, 2012)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> No wonder Bomberman slaps around the Deities of his verse like they were nothing.
> 
> White Bomber is some serious shit.



He always was and always will be a true badass. 

It also helps that he never holds back when fighting.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 31, 2012)

White Bomber teams up with Sol Badguy in the name of quality.

I leave the rest to your imaginations.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 1, 2012)

Bump

10char


----------



## bitethedust (Jun 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE] Link removed [/YOUTUBE]

Bomberman clears with the help of Segata Sanshiro, of course!
think about it, the explosion of bomberman bombs and Segata judo throw on the same enemy.
Just :ho


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 1, 2012)

bitethedust said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=tYsrxkJ75GY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Bomberman clears with the help of Segata Sanshiro, of course!
> think about it, the explosion of bomberman bombs and Segata judo throw on the same enemy.
> Just :ho



Segata Sanshiro is also a Kamen Rider so....


----------



## bitethedust (Jun 1, 2012)

So Bomberman and Kamen Rider Ichigo team up for blowing up the narutoverse? so much...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 1, 2012)

Omniversal Rider kicks?


----------



## bitethedust (Jun 1, 2012)

Omniversal judo throws as well :ho


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 1, 2012)

So in all seriousness, how do you think Bomberman does in this gauntlet.


----------



## bitethedust (Jun 1, 2012)

In all seriousness...
1) lolbabyshakes art-is-a-explosion guy.
2) He nukes Konoha.
3) Without lolkubo, Ichigo dies.
4) Since his durability is high enough, it doesnt matter if Luffy blitzes him. Bomberman wins.
5) Oh, the toaster. She dies too.
6) Base Sonic...uh, what is he supossed to do anyway? Super Sonic may have a better chance...of running away, because his dc is shit.
7) This is a hard one...Bomberman may pull a win with his blackhole bombs, but Reimu has the reactions to teleport away and enough firepower. It could go either way, really.
8) Never played Ristar so...cant say anything.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 1, 2012)

bitethedust said:


> In all seriousness...
> 1) lolbabyshakes art-is-a-explosion guy.
> 2) He nukes Konoha.
> 3) Without lolkubo, Ichigo dies.
> ...



Look here. 



Wait, Reimu has power to damage White Bomber?


----------



## bitethedust (Jun 1, 2012)

According to the wiki..."planet level with her Yin-Yang Orb (Based on the Bad Link removed Ending of HRtP)"
So she may win spamming that Yin-Yang Orb. As I said, it could go either way, she getting sucked into a blackhole, or just blown up the good way, the Bomberman way.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 1, 2012)

Technically bad ending is non canon so....


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 1, 2012)

Fantasy Heaven stops Bomberman from hitting her with anything, so she doesn't have to worry about black holes. It's a stalemate or a win for her.


----------



## bitethedust (Jun 1, 2012)

I was wrong then, stalemate at best and he stops at 7.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, Reimu and Greedy are the two stalemates while everyone else dies.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 1, 2012)

bitethedust said:


> So Bomberman and Kamen Rider Ichigo team up for blowing up the HST so much...



fixed buddy  now is all right


----------



## bitethedust (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks ya, the more shit gets blown up, the better.


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 1, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Technically bad ending is non canon so....


Well in one of the good endings the Orb turns into a fairy to grant Reimu a wish, and Reimu promptly asks for the destruction of the Earth, among other things, but the fairy refused. Maybe in the bad endings it decided to grant her wish?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 1, 2012)

TedMk2 said:


> Well in one of the good endings the Orb turns into a fairy to grant Reimu a wish, and Reimu promptly asks for the destruction of the Earth, among other things, but the fairy refused. Maybe in the bad endings it decided to grant her wish?



Possibly.


----------



## PakiSama (Jun 2, 2012)

in the end its gonna end the same way with the ponies just death bman wins


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 2, 2012)

Death and destruction everywhere!


----------

